# Bolt Hard Drive Upgrade - Backup?



## matonanjin (Aug 26, 2020)

I know that there is a thread titled "Bolt Hard Drive Upgrade" . Call this "The Sequel". I don't have the time to search through the 158 posts to find if there is information about how to save/backup recorded shows before upgrading. OK. I'm retired. I have time. In the interest of honesty I'm just too lazy.

But is there a way? Can a person somehow save recorded shows/stuff over the internet to the cloud or over wireless to my hardrive before upgrading?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

matonanjin said:


> I know that there is a thread titled "Bolt Hard Drive Upgrade" . Call this "The Sequel". I don't have the time to search through the 158 posts to find if there is information about how to save/backup recorded shows before upgrading. OK. I'm retired. I have time. In the interest of honesty I'm just too lazy.
> 
> But is there a way? Can a person somehow save recorded shows/stuff over the internet to the cloud or over wireless to my hardrive before upgrading?


If the content is not copy protected and you are using the TE3 software version, you can save it to a PC.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

matonanjin said:


> I know that there is a thread titled "Bolt Hard Drive Upgrade" . Call this "The Sequel". I don't have the time to search through the 158 posts to find if there is information about how to save/backup recorded shows before upgrading. OK. I'm retired. I have time. In the interest of honesty I'm just too lazy.
> 
> But is there a way? Can a person somehow save recorded shows/stuff over the internet to the cloud or over wireless to my hardrive before upgrading?


 Not sure if you have another Tivo but you can transfer your shows over to that.


----------



## matonanjin (Aug 26, 2020)

UCLABB said:


> If the content is not copy protected and you are using the TE3 software version, you can save it to a PC.


How?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Easier to use pyTivo


----------



## matonanjin (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> Easier to use pyTivo


Thank you


----------



## Suncoast (Jan 18, 2017)

Has anyone tried a disk drive mirroring device? I bought a standalone one, but my Tivo 3tb hard drive died before it arrived. Now I'm debating returning the mirroring device. I was going to try this for backing up my bolt+ due to the obvious issues on this forum, not because the bolt was acting up.


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

Suncoast said:


> Has anyone tried a disk drive mirroring device? ... I was going to try this for backing up my bolt+


For copying to a new hard rive that you are going to use right away this would work fine, but for a backup it will not work. There is information on the flash on the system board that is used for accessing the information on the hard disk. Both the flash and the hard disk have to match or it thinks you have a new hard disk and formats it.


----------

